# January Shop Update: New Lily Flowers and Garnet Birthstone!



## Justin (Jan 4, 2017)

*January Shop Update
New Lily Flowers and Garnet Birthstone!*
​Hey everyone, the new year is finally here! 

Here's the latest on the happenings in TBT's Shop:


*Added:*

Red Lily - 39 Bells, through February 28th
White Lily - 39 Bells, through February 28th
Yellow Lily - 39 Bells, through February 28th
January Birthstone (Garnet) - 299 Bells, through January 31st
*Removed:*

Christmas Lights - Set to be removed from inventories ~January 8th
Red Rose
White Rose
Yellow Rose
December Birthstone (Turquoise)







Another new set of flowers, the Lillies, are now available in the Shop until the end of February for 39 Bells each! These flowers were first introduced in Animal Crossing: New Leaf on the Nintendo 3DS. Pick them up ASAP before they disappear to make sure you don't miss out. Naturally, the Rose flowers have been removed from the Shop.










This month's birthstone collectible is available now too with the January Garnet. Grab it until the end of the month for 299 Bells. Bye bye December!




Finally, please make sure to check out some of *our New Year Rules Updates over here*. Much of the updates relate to the Shop or the TBT Bells currency.

Well, that's all we have for this update. See you next time!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 4, 2017)

So long, Christmas lights!


----------



## Amilee (Jan 4, 2017)

the lillies look great <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh, ok. But I thought you meant these lilies...









I'm not kidding when I thought you meant these.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 4, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, ok. But I thought you meant these lilies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's corny even for my taste...


----------



## Chicha (Jan 4, 2017)

The lilies look amazing! Thanks! <3

Kinda wish we had a better system to arrange our collectibles... going by dates is getting a bit old.


----------



## N a t (Jan 4, 2017)

YASSS, FLOWAS. Thanks to the staff for the sweet blooms! I'll never get tired of new flowers <3


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 4, 2017)

love the lillies, especially the yellow ones bc they look like daffodils! 
is there any chance they'll be up one extra day in the shop, cause March 1st = St. David's Day, so i'd love to have some celebratory yellow daffodils lillies with the March 1st date for display....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2017)

Sirena said:


> The lilies look amazing! Thanks! <3
> 
> Kinda wish we had a better system to arrange our collectibles... going by dates is getting a bit old.



Would you go so far as to suggest that it might be dated? :^)

Lillies are easily my favorite new flower in AC.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2017)

Yay lilies! Definitely my favourite flower in the animal crossing series.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2017)

finally the 百合 flower

great start to 2017


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 4, 2017)

Lilies are my favorite flowers in Animal Crossing, so I'm super happy they're a collectible now! <3


----------



## Venn (Jan 4, 2017)

These are very nice


----------



## Xandra (Jan 4, 2017)

I want a blue rose D:!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2017)

Was expecting something a little more exciting for the first month of 2017, but oh well.  The lilies are pretty cute!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 4, 2017)

This is awesome! ^_^


----------



## Seroja (Jan 4, 2017)

Yay lilies~~ Finally! Thank you <3


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

nice! theyre beautiful! hook us up with them hybrids tho, kthx byeeee


----------



## Silversea (Jan 5, 2017)

Violet would be more appropriate since they are early bloomers in the spring, but lily works.


----------



## Mutti (Jan 5, 2017)

I have just re-started using this forum just as the items are taken away!  Until next year xmas lights


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 5, 2017)

Thom96 said:


> I have just re-started using this forum just as the items are taken away!  Until next year xmas lights



*whispers* Also I just got a yellow one.. my mother loves yellow flowers ^^


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you for bringing in lilies. I couldn't help myself <3. My favourite flower


----------



## vel (Jan 7, 2017)

my birthday month aye


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2017)

When are the X-Mas lights gunna go bye bye? And the snow? I know you guys said after new years for the snow, and it's still snowing.

I'm not mad I actually really like the snow and hope it stays, I was just wondering.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> When are the X-Mas lights gunna go bye bye? And the snow? I know you guys said after new years for the snow, and it's still snowing.
> 
> I'm not mad I actually really like the snow and hope it stays, I was just wondering.



I believe Justin stated sometime today for the lights and probably the snow. Personally, I'm a fan of the snow.


----------



## Justin (Jan 8, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> When are the X-Mas lights gunna go bye bye? And the snow? I know you guys said after new years for the snow, and it's still snowing.
> 
> I'm not mad I actually really like the snow and hope it stays, I was just wondering.





Tom said:


> I believe Justin stated sometime today for the lights and probably the snow. Personally, I'm a fan of the snow.



Yup... it's all going away like... now.

I'm gonna miss it too but I don't think it should stay indefinitely.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2017)

I hated the snow thank god


----------



## Antonio (Jan 8, 2017)

Jake said:


> I hated the snow thank god



Haters gonna hate...


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

The lights must be gone! I see silly little question marks in peoples' sidebars now~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 8, 2017)

Love the new '?' collectibles!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

wait what?! what are the "?" collectibles, ive missed yet another one ;~;


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 8, 2017)

The brand new and exclusive "?" collectibles actually depict a different image, but they're only purchasable and viewable by TBT Premier members.  They weren't supposed to be released yet but were made available prematurely by a glitch that took place when performing shop maintenance earlier today.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> The brand new and exclusive "?" collectibles actually depict a different image, but they're only purchasable and viewable by TBT Premier members.  They weren't supposed to be released yet but were made available prematurely by a glitch that took place when performing shop maintenance earlier today.


and whats a "premier member" is i may ask.


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and whats a "premier member" is i may ask.



Nah, I'm just joking. It's actually the newest collectible in our upcoming set: punctuation marks!  Soon members can decorate their sidebars with question marks, exclamation points, and the super rare and coveted semicolon!  It appears a shop mixup allowed some members to grab the question mark early, but it'll be removed in the next day or so.  Filthy hackers.


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, I'm just joking. It's actually the newest collectible in our upcoming set: punctuation marks!  Soon members can decorate their sidebars with question marks, exclamation points, and the super rare and coveted semicolon!  It appears a shop mixup allowed some members to grab the question mark early, but it'll be removed in the next day or so.  Filthy hackers.



A semicolon is what I've always dreamed of! <3


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, I'm just joking. It's actually the newest collectible in our upcoming set: punctuation marks!  Soon members can decorate their sidebars with question marks, exclamation points, and the super rare and coveted semicolon!  It appears a shop mixup allowed some members to grab the question mark early, but it'll be removed in the next day or so.  Filthy hackers.



sounds awesome, can't wait to make proper sentences with my collectibles


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2017)

To join our Premier Member club, you must have at least 8000 bells in the ABD and score a 90 or better on our famous TBT golf course.  This will give you access to our super secret TBT Resort board, as well as many exclusive collectibles.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, I'm just joking. It's actually the newest collectible in our upcoming set: punctuation marks!  Soon members can decorate their sidebars with question marks, exclamation points, and the super rare and coveted semicolon!  It appears a shop mixup allowed some members to grab the question mark early, but it'll be removed in the next day or so.  Filthy hackers.


i have no idea if this is a joke or not, i do so terrible with sarcasm ;-; orz


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i have no idea if this is a joke or not, i do so terrible with sarcasm ;-; orz



Same. I want punctuation collectables!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 8, 2017)

I find it strange that some of my Christmas lights collectibles disappeared, but two in particular were question marks. There wasn't anything particularly special about them, if I recall.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> To join our Premier Member club, you must have at least 8000 bells in the ABD and score a 90 or better on our famous TBT golf course.  This will give you access to our super secret TBT Resort board, as well as many exclusive collectibles.



I've noticed that gophers have infested the golf course recently, btw.  

and the Resort brochure never said that gambling wasn't allowed on the premises, so don't make me send Rocco and Vinny down there to collect...


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool! I got a rare ? collectible! Are you releasing all the Unown Pok?mon as collectibles now? lol


----------



## Silversea (Jan 9, 2017)

I think it is only the gifted ones which became ? images. Not that I'd know because I have no friends xD


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 9, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I think it is only the gifted ones which became ? images. Not that I'd know because I have no friends xD



no friends? have you tried bribing people with collectibles?  

well fwiw, i only got one question mark icon, and i only had one lights set that wasnt gifted to me, that was the avdent calendar set i received.  maybe the ??? are from that date forward or something...


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 9, 2017)

ohmygod garnet is in shop finally...just in time for my bday~


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm really confused over the question marks too. It seems they replaced some of the christmas lights. And what do they do? I'm guessing they will turn into some new collectibles at some point.

I got four of them but after messing around in my inventory they disappeared. Maybe it's just a glitch after all?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 11, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I'm really confused over the question marks too. It seems they replaced some of the christmas lights. And what do they do? I'm guessing they will turn into some new collectibles at some point.
> 
> I got four of them but after messing around in my inventory they disappeared. Maybe it's just a glitch after all?



It's just a glitch. Updating your collectibles will remove them from lineups.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 12, 2017)

Tom said:


> It's just a glitch. Updating your collectibles will remove them from lineups.



Or you can scream at the collectibles for hours. That works too!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

awww dude what the heck?! weird doll had a restock and i missed it?! thats so messed up!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Excuse me, is there gonna be any more weird doll restocks?!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

please restock i need sleep, im dying


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

I need one...please!


----------



## whatnamenow (Jan 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I need one...please!



Ask horus he got 17 of the 21 XD


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

YESSSS thank you mods! i can finally sleep now!


----------



## whatnamenow (Jan 13, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> YESSSS thank you mods! i can finally sleep now!



Still.... How does one get 17?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

whatnamenow said:


> Still.... How does one get 17?



hes clearly very skilled at page refreshing, we should all take notes


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 13, 2017)

holy hell

RIP my day, time to stalk the shop omg


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

You can't get 17 dolls, it's a unique collectible. Like the Jack one.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 13, 2017)

Piezahummy said:


> You can't get 17 dolls, it's a unique collectible. Like the Jack one.



it was evidently non-unique for some period of time last night...


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't think we'll get any more of them... Maybe at 17:13. The last restock was at 15:00 (CMT+1)


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 13, 2017)

Piezahummy said:


> I don't think we'll get any more of them... Maybe at 17:13. The last restock was at 15:00 (CMT+1)



well theres no way to know, but i imagine there will be a few more restocks of 13...


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

Frick. CAN SOMEBODY GIVE KING DAD A DOLL, FOR REEALSSSS??? I mean I want one too (many of us do), but poor KD made a freaking petition and when we get a restock he doesn't even get one doll. Petey is not pleased >: (

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh nvm he got one lma0


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't know who did this restock, but congrats.
You trolled us.
This is not a restock.
It's a counterfeit doll.
For example, Jake has a Weird doll collectible, the rare and elusive Weird doll collectible.
The one released today, is a Wierd doll. Notice the "i" and "e" ?
Yeah, the Weird doll is still rare.
You just pra-pra-pra-pranked!

I can't beleaved nobody noticed lmao.


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

Piezahummy said:


> I don't know who did this restock, but congrats.
> You trolled us.
> This is not a restock.
> It's a counterfeit doll.
> ...



Yeah, but who cares if they look the same?


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

The weird doll is rare and unobtainable for the moment.
The wierd doll is not that rare.
I don't know who cares, maybe people who collect collectibles ? I dunno

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or maybe it's an error lmao


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 13, 2017)

Wierd Doll is the Northern Hemisphere version of the Weird Doll....


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

RESTOCK C;


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

3 left grab one if you didn't!


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 13, 2017)

fudge I missed again q-q


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 13, 2017)

King Dad said:


> Wierd Doll is the Northern Hemisphere version of the Weird Doll....


It's really not very good of you to Spring a shock like the acquisition of a weird doll on me/us like this!
OMGG!! How did this happen?
Meanwhile, I am over the moon in sheer joy for you!!


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

I like that it's a fair chance for everyone to get one, except for that incident with Horus that i heard about, I do feel a little bad that i can't buy and stash dolls fot my friends who miss them.  But fair is fair I suppose, and i won't complain. ;v


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 13, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> RESTOCK C;


Yay for you!!! ❤


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2017)

Another restock!


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

Restock! 
6 left!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 13, 2017)

Eeerrrmmm ...  ... I bought one thinking I could gift it! Apparently not 
Y'all noticed it's spelled differently, right? wierd, not Weird  ... good thing I didn't try to gift my "real Weird Doll"


----------



## Araie (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh, I was just (s)trolling into the Shop and managed to grab one  (hehe sorry). Good luck to everyone else on acquiring one themselves, and congrats to Kind Dad for finally getting one as well.


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

There are like 7 or 8 left guysss, or there were a second ago


----------



## mintellect (Jan 13, 2017)

The you haven't been on TBT in days and you just remembered the woods is back for Friday the 13tha no everyone has weird dolls and they're all sold out  and you're confused and upset


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> Eeerrrmmm ...  ... I bought one thinking I could gift it! Apparently not
> Y'all noticed it's spelled differently, right? wierd, not Weird  ... good thing I didn't try to gift my "real Weird Doll"



I get the feeling that people are still going to be begging for a "weird" doll if these "wierd" dolls remain after today.


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> I get the feeling that people are still going to be begging for a "weird" doll if these "wierd" dolls remain after today.



Possibly. To some people, it may just be the rarity.


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

9 LEFT IN STOCK YA'LL


----------



## mintellect (Jan 13, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> Eeerrrmmm ...  ... I bought one thinking I could gift it! Apparently not
> Y'all noticed it's spelled differently, right? wierd, not Weird  ... good thing I didn't try to gift my "real Weird Doll"



Yeah, I'm sure this doll is just a bootleg and we'll never get a restock of the actual doll. It'd be a shame for the original to lose its value, even if a lot of people want it
I'm still happy I managed to get one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Perhaps we will get to keep these then, since they're called "Wierd Dolls" as opposed to "Weird Dolls".  It keeps the original doll more rare.  However, since the image is the same I don't really care lol.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 13, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> Eeerrrmmm ...  ... I bought one thinking I could gift it! Apparently not
> Y'all noticed it's spelled differently, right? wierd, not Weird  ... good thing I didn't try to gift my "real Weird Doll"



in the name of science, the name of poetry, and the name of St. Michael, you SHOULD try gifting your "weird" doll....  we were made to explore, to improvise, to innovate, to adapt, to overcome!  we were put on this earth to burn with passion, to break our hearts, to dash ourselves upon the shores!  we are the dreammakers, the earthwakers, world-losers and world-forsakers!  plus, i'd totally send it back...


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 13, 2017)

King Dad said:


> in the name of science, the name of poetry, and the name of St. Michael, you SHOULD try gifting your "weird" doll....  we were made to explore, to improvise, to innovate, to adapt, to overcome!  we were put on this earth to burn with passion, to break our hearts, to dash ourselves upon the shores!  we are the dreammakers, the earthwakers, world-losers and world-forsakers!  plus, i'd totally send it back...


Yes I believe you, O Greatest of all Improvisers, Innovaters, and King of all Passionate Dreamakers, et al.  ... and do you also have a Bridge to sell me? ... or perhaps the Statue of Liberty? I would totally send it back also!!  
(clutches Genuine Weird Doll closer to chest patting and soothing and making shushing noises)


----------



## leiamaee (Jan 13, 2017)

Restock! 11 left~


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

9 left!


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 14, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> Yes I believe you, O Greatest of all Improvisers, Innovaters, and King of all Passionate Dreamakers, et al.  ... and do you also have a Bridge to sell me?



sure do! sometimes one must take it to the bridge!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, the doll is still here...does this mean we get to keep them or have the mods just not gotten around to getting rid of them?


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well, the doll is still here...does this mean we get to keep them or have the mods just not gotten around to getting rid of them?



Well the duration for them is "Unlimited days", so I don't think they'll go.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Hopefully not.  The only suspicious thing is the low cost, which contributes to the idea that the dolls will disappear.


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Antonio said:


> Or you can scream at the collectibles for hours. That works too!





Piezahummy said:


> Well the duration for them is "Unlimited days", so I don't think they'll go.



I also noticed that.  But it didn't stop me from wondering if the mods would do something to remove the dolls as a prank. It would have been an excellent prank...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why did it quote Antonio??? Lol rip


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, best to not give them any ideas (lol) and just be thankful we have them. ≧ω≦


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

They are kinda rare, if you think about it.  They were released in batches of 13 for one day and only about 65(?) were put out.


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They are kinda rare, if you think about it.  They were released in batches of 13 for one day and only about 65(?) were put out.



The store says 150 have been released, although Horus has at least 12 lol


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 14, 2017)

IT'S A PRANK!
IT'S A PRANK!
IT BECAME A CANDY, IT BECAME A CANDY 
YDEUHBJRIENGLOMHY


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 14, 2017)

King Dad said:


> sure do! sometimes one must take it to the bridge!





I found this cartoon! It was too perfect not to share ... there is even a crown on the guy's head ... *gotta be King Dad!!*






I have a feeling that our Wierd Dolls are going to prove as authentic, and "real deal"  and long lasting as this title deed!





.......

And oooooops ... they're gone!!! .... having morphed into a yellow candy!!  
I knew it!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 14, 2017)

lmao it was a candy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

KILL ME


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 14, 2017)

Ah yeah...that was really hilarious. Give people something like that and have it turn into a candy...lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Voodoo doll is my friend now...*cries in the corner*


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Try not to be too salty guys. It really sucks that we didn't get any new dolls, but it was VERY well played. I do appreciate a good, harmless, prank. Well done, staff. Well done.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Don't encourage them. -_-


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Don't encourage them. -_-



I don't think encouragement will make any difference here. They are too stronk for us ;_; If they choose to prank us, prank us they shall.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 14, 2017)

It's not even April yet..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Exactly.


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 14, 2017)

so can you only buy one birthstone? if yes can others still gift you stones? my dream of a garnet row might be over ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

You can only have one of each birthstone.


----------



## Araie (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for the troll staff, well played.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, in preparation for the suspected evaporation of my 1TBT Wierd Doll, I took a screen shot of my sidebar ... preserving for posterity my two - count 'em - two - little dolls of weirdness ... probably the only time such a sight will ever be seen!!







Btw ... Thank you, Mods, for the Yellow Candy! It was delicious, as was the awesome trick you played on us! ❤


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> Well, in preparation for the suspected evaporation of my 1TBT Wierd Doll, I took a screen shot of my sidebar ... preserving for posterity my two - count 'em - two - little dolls of weirdness ... probably the only time such a sight will ever be seen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Horus had twelve - count 'em - twelve - little dolls of weirdness ... probably the only time such a sight will ever be seen!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> Horus had twelve - count 'em - twelve - little dolls of weirdness ... probably the only time such a sight will ever be seen!!



OMGG!!!  Thank you for alleviating my guilt over having two! Lol nothing bad reflecting on Horus
Ya gotta admit ... that's an amazing sight!!


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 14, 2017)

here's another one we may never see again, Weird Doll to the left of the other dolls instead of to the right:






(unless Oblivia Tina displays them that way some time)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jan 14, 2017)

Was there any ACTUAL Weird Doll sold or were they all phonies?


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

I mean, the yellow candies STILL SAY Wierd Doll on them when you hover your cursor over the icon in a line up lol. They're just dolls in disguise.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> Horus had twelve - count 'em - twelve - little dolls of weirdness ... probably the only time such a sight will ever be seen!!



the fact that anyone can have a full sidebar of wierdness makes me question everything ;-;


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 15, 2017)

Am I the only one who doesn't think this was really funny? :/ I mean there were people checking TBT all day just to make sure they could get the Wierd doll, and it turns out to just be a lame yellow candy...sorry but I don't think that was funny at all...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with this.  I kept checking the Shop desperately so I could get one.  I was so sad when it became a candy.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I agree with this.  I kept checking the Shop desperately so I could get one.  I was so sad when it became a candy.



Yeah, right? :/ Same here!!  I'm sorry to sound like a bad sport and all, but I just don't find any amusement in this at all.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

You're not being a bad sport, those dolls were really cute!


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're not being a bad sport, those dolls were really cute!



Yeah they were ;_; I was so excited to get my first ~rare~ collectible too...oh well


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah...maybe the real ones will be re-released someday...


----------



## mintellect (Jan 15, 2017)

Aw man, now my lineup is screwed up. Thanks staff


----------



## Capeet (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol maybe I'm lame but I'm happy with the candy. I needed a new one for lineup purposes and yellow's the perfect color.


----------



## Tobiume (Jan 15, 2017)

I love lilies, I bought a white one.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 17, 2017)

The doll is so weird it looks like a candy when it is sleeping. But seriously, why?! Not cool.


----------

